# Carboy tags



## rodo (Jun 6, 2011)

Pictured is a carboy tag that I made similar to what comes in kits from Heron Bay. If you like it you can print your own from the PDF file. I used 110 lb card stock from Staples.

View attachment Carboy Tag print Model (1).pdf


----------



## Tom (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 6, 2011)

I got a small pile of these tags. They are really nice. Rod how do you suggest we cut the hole in them?


----------



## Flem (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a few also. They'll come in handy for keeping short notes.


----------



## rodo (Jun 6, 2011)

I was thinking just stick your scissors through the center of the hole and trim out to the line. 

For myself I made a punch out of tool steel that I hit with a plastic hammer with a piece of rubber underneath.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 6, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I got a small pile of these tags. They are really nice. Rod how do you suggest we cut the hole in them?



I have tags that are similar, just not so nice. I fold the paper in half over the circle and then cut out the half circle with a scissors. When you unfold it, you'll have a nice circle.


----------



## rodo (Jun 7, 2011)

> I fold the paper in half over the circle and then cut out the half circle with a scissors. When you unfold it, you'll have a nice circle


 
That would be a great way to do it.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 8, 2011)

I use paint swatches from hardware stores. White ones for the info., yellow for the shelf identification, blue for aging and red for the clearing stage.

Works great.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 8, 2011)

I use a lab notebook and iCal to remind me of when to add stuff but then I am a geek chemist.... 

The reason to use a notebook is that you can easily go back and look up a kit and read your notes to see what you did and exactly when. I am finding this to be a great tool to diagnose differences between kits.


----------



## Flem (Jun 8, 2011)

I use carboy tags for quick reference but I, like you Mike, use a notebook for the details of all the steps. I also use my iphone for reminders such as when to check an SO2 level, etc.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 8, 2011)

I wing it


----------



## Flem (Jun 8, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I wing it



B.S. --- I know better. I've seen your setup. LOL


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 8, 2011)

Hehehehehehehehe.......

You saying you can't shat a shatter!


----------



## Flem (Jun 8, 2011)

You ain't shattin'


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 8, 2011)

Come to think about it he does look like a "winger" type of guy!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 8, 2011)

Bwaaahaaaahaaaaahaaaaaahaaaaaahaaaaa


----------



## Wade E (Jun 8, 2011)

I use tags from Staples that have a string on them that fit the neck of a carboy perfectly.


----------



## Flem (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks like you could use a bigger table to fit those "boys" on. LOL


----------



## Wade E (Jun 8, 2011)

It isnt that full anymore, thats when I was really going full bore to get my cellar full. Now its full of testing stuff and carboys that have been aging for a year minumum! I do need to get some bottling down but right now Im on a fishing kick! I did mangage to keg a batch of beer yesterday though.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Now I'm confused. Will the real Dan, please take one step forward.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 9, 2011)

Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 10, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Now I'm confused. Will the real Dan, please take one step forward.



BRAAHAAAHAHAAHAAA, now that was funny!


----------

